# Review- Kamikaze Overcoat



## gammachan (May 17, 2014)

Managed to get some a little bit back so thought I might post up my experience. Heard about it in the pipeline and had the opportunity to try some so thought why not.



















What is it?

OVER COAT is designed to be (easily) applied over the durable base layer coating…which could be ISM COAT, MIYABI COAT, and other brands of glass, ceramic, or polymer coatings. OVER COAT will take the abuse of the elements, while protecting the under layer. And since it's so easy to apply and work with, you can quickly maintain your coated vehicle every month or two (durability however is listed as 3-6 months).

Besides being very easy to apply (wet or dry!), OVER COAT has some of the most insane hydrophobic / water beading properties available! It can be used on paint, glass, plastic trim, or rims.

The water based formula is non-solvent, VOC free, non-wax, non-PTFE, and non-polymer. A truly unique product indeed.

The special formulation of hard resin and Siloxane can also perform light filling and cover small swirls or haze in the paint for those who haven't had their paint perfectly polished.

So given the fact that OVER COAT can be applied wet or dry (easy use like a quick detailer), it is designed as a sacrificial layer for ALL types of coatings, can be used on most areas of the car, is capable of light defect filling, and has crazy water beading characteristics…this will easily be the #1 seller in the Kamikaze line!

APPLICATION:

OVER COAT can be applied in a variety of ways, and without much effort at all. When drying the vehicle, either mist a few sprays directly onto the panel and dry as normal, or spray onto your waffle weave drying towel. You will quickly notice a slickness to the finish while drying.

If you choose to dry the vehicle first, then apply in a similar manner. On a dry car it is preferred to spray OVER COAT into your plush microfiber towel, then gently buff into the surface. A little bit goes a long way, and the 100ml bottle is capable of coating 8-10 cars!

The by-hand application can be done on either coated, or non-coated vehicles.

And for an advanced method (ONLY on non-coated cars), you can apply OVER COAT by machine using a soft finishing pad, and slow machine speed. This application method will increase durability, and will do a better job of filling in fine hairline defects.

If you do find any light water spotting on a vehicle topped with OVER COAT, just use the WATER SPOT REMOVER by KAMIKAZE, and then re-apply a fresh coat of OVER COAT on the affected areas…quite simple!

OVER COAT by KAMIKAZE is the easiest way to protect your coated vehicle, and it serves as a great maintenance program to get the most out of your coating's durability and gloss. And if you like extreme hydrophobic / water beading properties, you'll be hard pressed to find anything as good and easy to use.

I did a few tests with the Kamikaze Overcoat from straight application, to wet application and even gave the advanced method a go.

First impressions just holding the aluminum Kamikaze bottle is that it gives of a premium feel much akin to a high end cosmetics packaging.

First test I did was using a test bonnet that I have at home I was keen to test out its light filling abilities so tried it against some wax and another sealant.

Taped up and ready to go










Overcoat










Panel was left uncorrected just given a clean and IPA wiped own to observe the results.

This pics shows the original swirling present sorry I am still bad at taking these shots










The next few pics show the results following the application of the various types of protection

Overcoat










Wax










Other sealant










Although it's hard to see I would prob rank in order for filling and darkening ability as
1. Overcoat
2. Other sealant 
3. Wax

Here's a bad vid of water behavior on the test panel






Here's an actual vid from Kamikaze






Next up dry application as shown in the video and same as any other sealant spray on buff and wipe off with a suitable MF.



















Application was easy and the glided over the paintwork nicely no streaking was noticed and gave nice gloss and crisp reflection.

Next I tried the wet application method on my car as it has incurred wash marring and additional spiderwebbing following its hail damage repair session from its trip to the PDR shop. Decided to use Overcoat in the interim before I have time to correct and recoat the car again

Car was foamed then washed using 2BM then rinsed before applying Overcoat panel by panel while drying and here are the results.





































Beading



















2 weeks post no wash










Rewashed beading back to norm





































Quick YouTube vid showing its application and characteristics






Lastly I did a quick test of the advanced method using machine application. Test panel prepped and taped. Overcoat was applied using black 3" CCS on a DAS6 Pro on speed 1.























































Overall machine application did well filling a majority of swirls.

Overcoat is a versatile product which can be used as a sacrificial layer on top of other products or stand alone. Easy to apply. It's also good to remember that the Kamikaze products are Pro Level products released for consumer use.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Great review Jay! Can't wait for mine to turn up!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice touch Kai may have got something here.


----------



## gammachan (May 17, 2014)

-Raven- said:


> Great review Jay! Can't wait for mine to turn up!


Thanks Matty shouldn't have to wait too long now


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

What based product this is? SiO2? This doesn't differs much of c2v3 or Reload. Or what's innovation here?


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Brilliant product,works very well on Miyabi and ISM as a top up.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

sm81 said:


> What based product this is? SiO2? This doesn't differs much of c2v3 or Reload. Or what's to innovation here?


Only five more question to reach the magic number of 4 000 asked questions :thumb:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Porta said:


> Only five more question to reach the magic number of 4 000 asked questions :thumb:


:lol: And couple reviews:lol:


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Great review - thanks for posting. Can't wait for Raven to get his!!


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

suspal said:


> Nice touch Kai may have got something here.


If it's easy to apply I think it could do very well.:thumb:


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Cant wait to try mine out and my infinity wax


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

sm81 said:


> What based product this is? SiO2? This doesn't differs much of c2v3 or Reload. Or what's innovation here?


it's got urethane resin in it as well as silica. None of the other 1,000,000 sio2 spray sealants have this. :thumb:


----------



## gammachan (May 17, 2014)

sm81 said:


> What based product this is? SiO2? This doesn't differs much of c2v3 or Reload. Or what's innovation here?


Its water based formula contains no solvents, VOC free, no waxes, no PTFE, and no polymers. It's a hard resin and siloxane base


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

wylie coyote said:


> Great review - thanks for posting. Can't wait for Raven to get his!!


Lol! I'll let you know how it goes against the rest! :thumb:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

How much this cost?


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

-Raven- said:


> it's got urethane resin in it as well as silica. None of the other 1,000,000 sio2 spray sealants have this. :thumb:


And what are the benefits of having the urethane?


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

-Raven- said:


> it's got urethane resin in it as well as silica. *None of the other 1,000,000 sio2 spray sealants have this.* :thumb:


How you can know that


----------



## gammachan (May 17, 2014)

Alex L said:


> And what are the benefits of having the urethane?


The urethane is able to get into the swirls and scratches better to provide a light filling ability


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

sm81 said:


> How you can know that


Easy - he's tested 999,999 of them!
But seriously, Raven is one of the more authoritative testers out there. If he uses this then says it's good, that will be ok for me.:thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Alex L said:


> And what are the benefits of having the urethane?


Same benefits as Modesta P-01A primer I guess


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

sm81 said:


> How you can know that


Prove otherwise!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

-Raven- said:


> Same benefits as Modesta P-01A primer I guess


At least the public can buy kamikaze, always tempted by the Modesta until they went all cry baby.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Alex L said:


> At least the public can buy kamikaze, always tempted by the Modesta until they went all cry baby.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

So how many euros?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

sm81 said:


> So how many euros?


Has your Google died?


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

-Raven- said:


> Has your Google died?


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

What would be cheapest place to buy it?

And yes my Google has died


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

I had to buy it direct from kai in japan but i think he now has a uk supplier but i dont know if he has stock yet


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

sm81 said:


> What would be cheapest place to buy it?
> 
> And yes my Google has died


Probably direct from Japan would be your best bet.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

-Raven- said:


> Probably direct from Japan would be your best bet.


They haven't had good reputation delivering products in Europe though. I have send email for them:thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

sm81 said:


> They haven't had good reputation delivering products in Europe though. I have send email for them:thumb:


Detail Central here in Australia should be able to send to you if that's the way you want to go then.


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

I was going to use esoteric in the states before kai got back to me directly.


----------



## gammachan (May 17, 2014)

I heard there was going to be a UK distributer soon


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

I think worthy detailing are the uk reseller


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

-Raven- said:


> Detail Central here in Australia should be able to send to you if that's the way you want to go then.


Cheaper from there than from Japan? I live in Latvia.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

-Raven- said:


> Detail Central here in Australia should be able to send to you if that's the way you want to go then.


I see you've got yours - looking forward to the details Matty....:thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

sm81 said:


> Cheaper from there than from Japan? I live in Latvia.


Probably not, as postage out of Oz is ridiculous. When I bought might Opticoat it cost as much again in p&p.


----------



## gammachan (May 17, 2014)

^ this Prob be more beneficial for you to wait for the UK distributer to be setup. The Aussie dollar is pretty crap at the moment hence its reflects in our prices


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

How it compares against other spray sealant gammachan?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

sm81 said:


> Cheaper from there than from Japan? I live in Latvia.


maybe not, but products are in stock and you'll get them in under a week. Shipping isn't that bad, same as me ordering from USA. I just looked and 1kg registered airmail package from Australia to Latvia is ~AU$50 (~14 LVL).


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

sm81 said:


> How it compares against other spray sealant gammachan?


Have you test it already against others? Durability would be 3 months in daily driver?


----------



## gammachan (May 17, 2014)

I've tested it against a few. I am currently at 2 1/2 months with the overcoat and am very pleased with the performance. Its durability is quoted at 3-6 months so far so good


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Against what?


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

What would be it shelf life? Can it be diluted?


----------

